# My first kitty



## Spartan (May 31, 2005)

Well, my parent's neighbor's cat had a litter and they were giving some away. Looking for my first cat, I went over there too see what was crawling around. This little guy just grabbed my attention right away... and I couldn't say no.

It's a little boy and I am looking forward to learning as much from him as he is from me. This is my first cat as a pet (my parents' had some but I was too young to remember them as kittens).

I named him Spartan. It's so cool to see him learn everything. Many things he'll run at, but back up afraid, and stare, then come back at it.

His parents are outside cats, and he spent his first weeks in a horse trough with his mom and sibblings. He seems extremely healthy (there were some that wern't; some had some of that eye conjunctivitus [sp?] and such). He's got his first vet apointment this week. Hope for the best...

Anyway, here are some pictures. He thinks he owns the place already.


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

He is absolutely adorable!!!!! What a cute name too! Congrats on your new addition and enjoy his kitten days as much as you can! :yellbounce


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

He's so cute!!

Seeing that this is your first cat we'll forgive you when you say "He *thinks* he owns the place already". Not only does he own the place, he owns you now.  Wonderful feeling isn't it?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, he is so cute! :love2


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a CUTIE PIE, I like the white eyeliner too


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

What a cutie pie! I wish they'd stay that little forever.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I love kitties he is really beautiful


----------



## lala (May 4, 2005)

aww.. i love babies.. what a cutie...


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new kitty.. just remember we are always here for ya if u run into any issues. keep us posted as spartan grows up..


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Awwwwww....he is too cute!! Enjoy his kitten days while they last -- they grow up so fast!!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awh.....he is sooo cute!!
Love the name. :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

He's a lovely little chap - an smart as well!
We got one of those 'ball on a spring' toys for Jimmy, and he just didn't get the hang of it. He tipped it over and started biting and kicking at the base of it - he just wasn't interested in the fluffy ball.
He's a bit thick sometimes -- your kitten outsmarts him  

seashell


----------



## Darth Kleotus (May 27, 2005)

That is a good looking cat. I like how he is kind of a mixture of brown and grey.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

What a cutie. Looks like he's already got you wrapped around his paw.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh he is SO ADORABLE!!! Congratulations on the new kitten! Please keep us posted on his growth and always, feel free to share more pix!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

He looks very cute...I hope he grows up to be a happy healthy sturdy young cat...


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh she is sooooooooooooooooo cute


----------

